# Cabinet Re-Purposing Project



## oldhudson49 (Feb 6, 2017)

We've been re-modeling the lower level of our place for a few months (ah the joys of being empty nesters). We're looked around for a new vanity but my wife says they are both too expensive and without character. So recently she came home with a cabinet from re-sale shop and wants me to convert it to a bathroom vanity. 

I think the pictures tell most of the story. We decided it was too low so I added a 'skirt' raising the unit 2". I took the drawer and re-worked it into a "U" shaped drawer that would fit around the sink. Decided on making wooden drawer slides vs. a trip to Rockler. 

It's not done yet. I'm still adding additional top coats to protect the paint. Vanity tops always get a lot of abuse. 

I can't figure out how to space pics around text so they're all at the end.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

This will be interesting to watch.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

@oldhudson49 - In order to insert pictures in with your text, you will have to upload your pictures to a photo hosting site like Photobucket. Then you can copy the link and paste it in with your text. I copied the "Img" link.

Hope this helps.

Example 1 - Glue up for cutting boards.
 

Example 2 - Finished board


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Berry - I like how ornate the cabinet is and really liking the color. Was the cabinet already painted or did you finish it? What are you using for a top coat and is it oil- or water-based?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sweet!!!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

So far I really like it. The "U" shaped drawer is a really good idea. I am interested in seeing the 2" riser.


----------



## oldhudson49 (Feb 6, 2017)

vchiarelli said:


> Berry - I like how ornate the cabinet is and really liking the color. Was the cabinet already painted or did you finish it? What are you using for a top coat and is it oil- or water-based?


The cabinet was already that gray metallic color. The top coat I decided on, after doing some test samples, Minwax Polyurethane Clear Semi-gloss.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks great. Really like the color.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great


----------



## Red Stick (Sep 7, 2011)

Really great idea with the drawer. Overall looks like a great choice.


----------



## oldhudson49 (Feb 6, 2017)

So I was able to wrap things up in the last couple days. Can't get back far enough to get a good pictures. The sink was free on CL. Thanks for following along on this little project.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great idea and a great outcome . What was your final height , as typical a vanity sits at 32" high .
I ordered mine specifically at 34" , as I like mine a little higher than standard .
I like how you cut the top drawer so it was still usable


----------



## oldhudson49 (Feb 6, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Great idea and a great outcome . What was your final height , as typical a vanity sits at 32" high .
> I ordered mine specifically at 34" , as I like mine a little higher than standard .
> I like how you cut the top drawer so it was still usable


My final height was slightly over 34". Be back later to answer the other question.


----------



## oldhudson49 (Feb 6, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Great idea and a great outcome . What was your final height , as typical a vanity sits at 32" high .
> I ordered mine specifically at 34" , as I like mine a little higher than standard .
> I like how you cut the top drawer so it was still usable



I cut and screwed the new 'inside' drawer sides into the old drawer. After they were screwed in place, I clamped the drawer, face down in a Black and Decker Work Mate and cut out the middle section with jig saw. There was some trial and error here but kept making small steps removing more material until I could slip the unit without hitting the sink. 

I hope this answers your questions.


----------

